# Autorennen Programmieren/Wie?



## Guest (2. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier bin ich mit meinem Problem richtig (und mein Problemfrage ist nicht zu dumm  :? )

Ich muss ein Autorennspiel mit Java Programmieren. 
Das Fertige Programm soll per Text die Aktuellegeschwindigkeit des Wagens anzeigen sowie die gefahrene Wegstrecke. 
Zum Programm selbst:
Das Auto soll fünf Gänge besitzen (ohne Rückwärtsgang), die drehzahl soll berücksichtigt werden und ist diese entsprechend hoch soll geschaltet werden, wenn nicht gibt es einen Motorschaden = Game Over!
Mit einberechnet werden soll auch der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs.
Man soll letzten endes auch zwischen dem Typ wählen (Audi, VW z.B.)
Eine soll keine muss Aufgabe zum Schluss ist es noch das ganze über AWT auszugeben (auch nur Text) und über Buttons dann das Auto auszwählen!
Da ich leider gottes kaum Ahnung davon habe, hoffe ich hier könnte mir evtl. geholfen werden, was für mich sehr sehr wichtig wäre!
Das ganze hatte ich auf extrem simpelste weise fertig gebracht!
Aber das Programm bestand nicht mehr als aus if und else schleifen! Und das kann es ja nicht sein.
Vielleicht fehlt mir ja nur einen "Anstoss" um es hinzubekommen oder ich kann es wirklich nicht   
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Lofing (29. Jan 2004)

Das kann es wirklich nicht sein. If - else ist doch gar keine Schleife, sondern eine Anweisung. Wie Du das Ganze überhaupt ohne Schleifen geschaft hast, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Ja was ist das Problem in Deinem Projekt und wozu soll das gut sein? Ist es zumindest in 3D? Willste das Ganze obbjektorientiert implementieren? 

mfg Lofing


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jan 2004)

@gast:
und wie könne wir dir jetzt helfen ?


----------

